# Getting a spot in group



## Powder (Jun 7, 2012)

So I have been looking around and no one can answer my question so far and my branch manager can't help me either for some reason. I'm 35 series and I am trying to get a group slot, does anyone know if you can reenlist for a spot in group? I'm not Airborne qual'd yet but I am willing to volunteer for it obviously.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 7, 2012)

I have no helpful advice but I will wish you well in achieving your goal.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 8, 2012)

Unless it has changed recently, Group was a "needs of the Army" assignment that your branch manager could just put you on.  When I was in the MID, we'd frequently get Soldiers in who weren't Airborne qualified, if they were in shape and could pass the course on the first try, it wasn't usually a problem.

If your branch manager doesn't know the answer... that's  a pretty crummy rep, IMO.


----------



## Brill (Jun 8, 2012)

Powder said:


> So I have been looking around and no one can answer my question so far and my branch manager can't help me either for some reason. I'm 35 series and I am trying to get a group slot, does anyone know if you can reenlist for a spot in group? I'm not Airborne qual'd yet but I am willing to volunteer for it obviously.


 
You are fucking killing me.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/arsof-recruiting-mi-briefs.13117/

I'm an asshole only because I care.  Worst case, email the POCs and explain why the MI Det needs your skills in the 1st SF Regiment to better the mission, defeat the enemy, and improve MI.


----------

